# The Nashville Network Rebirth



## LMckin (Jan 5, 2006)

I seen where Lukens Communcations and the Jim Owens is going to Bring Back the Old Nashville Network as a Digital Television Station starting in October 2012

http://watchtnn.com


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Would be nice if they brought back that RTV network. What a disappointment that turned out to be.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Bill Anderson's toupee has been in cryogenic stasis, preserved since the network went off the air.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Well, that certainly isn't a network I ever expected to come back.


----------



## larry55 (Jun 3, 2010)

i watch it.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

MikeW said:


> Would be nice if they brought back that RTV network. What a disappointment that turned out to be.


RTV is still on.



dpeters11 said:


> Well, that certainly isn't a network I ever expected to come back.


Hint, hint ..... RFD-TV and Rural TV are both doing well. Yeah, they're cable/sat channels, but still.

Makes me wonder if they'll drop RTV and make it TNN though.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> RTV is still on.
> 
> Hint, hint ..... RFD-TV and Rural TV are both doing well. Yeah, they're cable/sat channels, but still.
> 
> Makes me wonder if they'll drop RTV and make it TNN though.


I knew that, but I still never expected The Nashville Network to make a reappearance.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

LMckin said:


> I seen where Lukens Communcations and the Jim Owens is going to Bring Back the Old Nashville Network as a Digital Television Station starting in October 2012
> 
> http://watchtnn.com


I liked Hee Haw a lot.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Paul Secic said:


> I liked Hee Haw a lot.


Dish, Channel 231 (RFD-TV), Sunday evenings, 8PM Eastern. Repeated Monday mornings at 10AM Eastern


----------



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

I wouldn't mind it, if they kept the new country crap, off of it. There's enough of that regurgitated 70's style pop music, that passes for country music these days, around the radio dial. Bring back the masters of Country, Ray Price, Willie Nelson and artists of that quality. It may become an underestimated winner!


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I wish DirecTV and TMS would update the OTA guide so I could get TNN when/if we get it here in Phoenix. Our Local RTV affiliate was moved from 7.2 to 7.3 for MeTV, neither of which I can get because they haven't correct the problem with 7.2, nor added 7.3


----------



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

I wish that Directv would add MeTV, RTV and AntennaTV, along with TNN. Then I'd be happy!


----------

